
Sivlebot, the Natural Language Processing bot, Updated after 5 years - bhartzer
http://sivlebot.com/
======
ColinWright

        Sivle :  Hello, my name is Sivle.
        User  :  Hello Sivle - what would you like to talk about?
        Sivle :  Hi there!. How did you hear about Sivle?
        User  :  I followed a link from an internet forum. Why do you ask?
        Sivle :  Why?.
        User  :  I'm sorry - why what?
        Sivle :  There's no need to apologize.
        User  :  OK, let me re-phrase, why did you say "Why?" ?
        Sivle :  The more people who chat with me, the smarter I become.. 
                 Go ahead, Seeker, try to RE PHRASE WHY DID YOU SAY WHY.
        User  :  You asked me a rather bizarre question, and I was trying 
                 to find out why.
        Sivle :  Oh now I remember asking you A RATHER BIZARRE QUESTION 
                 AND it WAS TRYING TO FIND OUT WHY. What did you say?
    

Oh look, very Eliza-like.

How does anyone generate a plausible-sounding conversation with one of these
things?

~~~
joehall
Both Eliza and Sivle run off of case based reasoning. Which is the basis for
other more popular bots like Siri and Cortana.

